# whats so bad about 5150?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

i hear that 5150 boards are the absolute worst possible snowboard you can buy, can some explain why they are so bad, exactly what would happen to them compared to a burton or forum?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just like the best, the worst is always highly debatable. However, 5150 by and large simply doesn't make high quality stuff. Period.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're looking for a budget board and only plan on riding a handful of times during the entire season, then this board is more than enough. However, if you plan on riding more than that, looking for a board with more tech for more advanced riding, you'll be better served with a different board.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Their product is meant for people that are just starting out and don't really know f they will keep snowboarding. If u want a relaible board, stay away.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

My friend has been riding a no name crap board for like 2 yrs. Last month I learned to snowboard with a good quality stick and was able to perform better than her within 3 trips. She was pissed, I laughed. 

If you plan on sticking to snowboarding, than by all means, get a good board. If it's just riding 1-2x a season, get a low cost board. But even then... I would craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums - or - Kijiji - Post & Search Free Local Classified Ads. that shit before buying a budget board.

Good luck!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> i hear that 5150 boards are the absolute worst possible snowboard you can buy, can some explain why they are so bad, exactly what would happen to them compared to a burton or forum?


Most complaints I have read about them are about how many seasons they last before they get too banged up to be of much use. I've never ridden one, but they have a very poor reputation among a lot of snowboarders


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

I only have experience with 5150 boots and they suck ASS. No padding, water seeps through and poorly made. 5150 = :thumbsdown:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i started with and still have a 5150 imperial from a few years ago. its a great board if your only going twice a year or so.but if you are lucky enough to go alot then dont buy and heres why.the imperial is a little stiff which hauls ass but you get alot of chatter on steeper black diamonds when carving.my best friend is finding that he has maxed out his progression on his 5150.i havent noticed any problems with durability. i upgraded to the ride antic and couldnt be happier. the slimewalls give no and i mean no chatter.its a perfect board for all-mountain.there going for $280 right now.
dont buy something just because of all the HYPE you read on this forum.get whats best for you at the right price.
oh and by the way,get a board with a sintered base,its way faster than extruded or sintruded.


----------

